# Making it comfortable for her



## clip68

Let me preface this by saying that my wife is no shrinking violet and not new to sailing. 

What I'd like to toss out for the group (hopefully the "hers"). What types of things do we men tend to not think about when out fitting a boat for BOTH of us to enjoy. 

There are the obvious potty related issues (taken care of) but what other things (if any) make it more comfortable for women? I just don't want to assume my priorities are one size fit all.

-Chris


----------



## Skipper Jer

Great question seeing I'm nearing the end (stop laughing) of fitting out the boat. Some things I have done more for her than me:
1. Water heater
2. Sink in the head
3. Hand held shower
4. Adequate storage in galley

Other items to be considered:
Unbreakable mirror
hanging storage (do have hanging locker but no lining yet)


----------



## Don L

Actually far as I'm concerned setting the boat for my wife is the same as setting it up for me, we like the same things which is why we are married! 

If you don't know what your wife wants on the boat I suggest you ask her!


----------



## clip68

Don0190 said:


> Actually far as I'm concerned setting the boat for my wife is the same as setting it up for me, we like the same things which is why we are married!
> 
> If you don't know what your wife wants on the boat I suggest you ask her!


We do communicate quite well (maybe too well) when it comes to re-fit issues. I'm just soliciting suggestions so that when items come up on the long list of to-dos that I don't push items back on the priority list because from a man's point of view they aren't "necessary". That way I make sure to keep her feelings in mind during our discussions.


----------



## Skipper Jer

And who knows, someone may suggest an item or arrangement that makes perfect sense but neither of you had considered.


----------



## clip68

Captainmeme said:


> And who knows, someone may suggest an item or arrangement that makes perfect sense but neither of you had considered.


Exactly!


----------



## SVAuspicious

Pay attention to what is on the other side of storage. Make-up (presumably only for her) and meds (possibly for both of you) are temperature sensitive. Storage up against the side of the boat will be hotter in summer and colder in winter than storage well inside the boat. Storage up against the engine compartment will be rough on some items when the engine is running.


----------



## Donna_F

I'm straining my brain cell.

I can think of things I want as the cook, as the navigator, as the radioman, as a reader, as a host, as the only one who may be seasick. 

I honestly can't think of anything different that I'd need as a woman.

But it's very sensitive of you to consider the question.


----------



## deniseO30

Actually, very little of a well set up boat needs to customized for the "little lady" I'm sure most of the women will agree. 

As this thread was really setting up a boat, this is kind of off point; BUT! Almost without question, every "couple" I've known that are on a boat.... She's more a "visitor" then a real part of the whole boat ownership thing. 

I go off like a maniac ( none of you ever see this) when I see women post about "his" boat. (it's really like she's talking about his mistress) She never has a name, or any thing tangible to add... other then "he said, my hubby wants.. my husband needs ... " (now you all know why I'm single and staying that way) LOL 


But.. the single thing that the guys (not all, but some) don't do? LET HER SAIL THE BOAT! 

"Here Hon" want to take the wheel"? Doesn't count! No sooner do you give it up, you take back. GIVE HER the respect and expectation that she can sail the boat without you hovering and snatching back CONTROL at the slightest hint of difficulty. 

(I know... she just walks away and leaves it to you if she gets a little scared or overwhelmed) That is another discussion for the less militant LOL)


----------



## clip68

deniseO30 said:


> Actually, very little of a well set up boat needs to customized for the "little lady" I'm sure most of the women will agree.


I would never use the phrase "little lady". It really pisses me off that someone would read that into my post.



deniseO30 said:


> As this thread was really setting up a boat, this is kind of off point; BUT! Almost without question, every "couple" I've known that are on a boat.... She's more a "visitor" then a real part of the whole boat ownership thing.
> 
> I go off like a maniac ( none of you ever see this) when I see women post about "his" boat. (it's really like she's talking about his mistress) She never has a name, or any thing tangible to add... other then "he said, my hubby wants.. my husband needs ... " (now you all know why I'm single and staying that way) LOL


Once again, nope. We bought OUR boat together. We looked at it together, sat down and discussed it together and are equally as excited to refit, sail and enjoy it as a couple.



deniseO30 said:


> But.. the single thing that the guys (not all, but some) don't do? LET HER SAIL THE BOAT!
> 
> "Here Hon" want to take the wheel"? Doesn't count! No sooner do you give it up, you take back. GIVE HER the respect and expectation that she can sail the boat without you hovering and snatching back CONTROL at the slightest hint of difficulty.
> 
> (I know... she just walks away and leaves it to you if she gets a little scared or overwhelmed) That is another discussion for the less militant LOL)


It doesn't work that way for us. When we get to the dock, we decide who is going to skipper the boat for the day/night. Please note I didn't say drive the boat, I mean skipper the boat. As in the big cheese, the head honcho, etc... We decide this together because we both bring strengths. She has more deep water/off shore experience than I do. I have more experience on our home waters. Does this make either one of us better than the other? Nope. Just both bring something to the table.

This thread was my attempt to gather ideas on what makes a boat more comfortable from a woman's stand point. Not because she and I don't discuss what we want/need but because I want to be able to offer up ideas that she might not have thought about (most of her experience was on stripped down race boats). I see that this was a mistake on my part. If possible, please lock/delete this thread.

-Chris


----------



## deniseO30

Sorry you took my reply as personal Chris, it certainly was not meant with that in mind  I did try to insert some humor to it. I own my boat an really it's set up for use of any woman. OK well I did put in A very good mirror


----------



## clip68

I'm sorry for being so defensive then. 

I really am looking for advice for both of us. As I said above it a big difference between a stripped down racer and a cruiser. This is my first largish boat (22') and her first cruiser. So we'd really be thankful for suggestion and ok, I get it a mirror.

-Chris


----------



## GeorgeB

Mrs. B is small in stature and has a hard time bracing herself on the cockpit seats when we have a big heel going on. I’m trying to figure out how to install a cleat down the centerline of the cockpit. She would like a permanently installed table so she can brace against that.	

Denise, not all women aspire to be Xena. Some want to be Gabrielle. Mrs. B can (and does) pretty much every type of task on our boat. (with the notable exception that she refuses to dock the boat). But, because she sails with a competent crew, she can hand off tasks when she no longer finds them enjoyable. This does mean that I get to drive when it is dark, raining, or otherwise blowing like stink. She prefers to drive in her “favorite” Freya weather (winds 10-15, low ground swell). I would rather she enjoy sailing than forcing her to endure things that she detests all for the sake of “equality”.


----------



## tempest

Chris, I think of a 22' er more like a daysailer or weekender than a cruiser. But, if you plan on weekend getaways.. You'll want a comfortable sleeping arrangement. maybe pick up a memory foam roll up mattress. Sheets, pillows..etc. Fans, or a way to keep cool. I had a nice wind scoop for my 22 catalina. maybe skeeter nets for the hatches and companionway, to keep the bugs out.


----------



## clip68

Excellent suggestions. We re-covered the existing v-birth cushions and cut memory foam for the same(working on the rest of cushions now). We currently have battery powered fans but plan to replace those with some tied into a house bank when I re-wire the boat. 

We've purchased netting to cover both the forward hatch and the popup. 

We plan on spending a week on her mid-September! I know that is nothing for the live aboard folks, and the long term cruisers but its cruising to us.


----------



## deniseO30

I was thinking of leds drilled in small holes in the frame of the mirror. (tiger maple) but... not likely ...


----------



## clip68

Wow, fancy mirror. I was thinking one that wasn't all wavy. See Denise you are already helping!


----------



## Skipper Jer

deniseO30 said:


> I was thinking of leds drilled in small holes in the frame of the mirror. (tiger maple) but... not likely ...


Quarter sawn sycamore might work.


----------



## tempest

Sounds like you've got it covered. 

If you're coffee drinkers it's essential to have good coffee technology! I think that was a thread of it's own here.


----------



## clip68

We have a french press we use when camping. I plan on removing that from the camping box and placing it on the boat!


----------



## deniseO30

Captainmeme said:


> Quarter sawn sycamore might work.


 Oh the TM frame has been on the boat for about 3 years now. can't find the photo. darn.

Chris, I had a Hunter 23 about 10 years ago. I know what you're dealing with to some degree.

found it! lol


----------



## clip68

That looks very nice!


----------



## chef2sail

clip68 said:


> We have a french press we use when camping. I plan on removing that from the camping box and placing it on the boat!


Try this we have it on our boat. Nothing like a cup of fresh Kona in the AM 
We don't have glass that a French press brings and it keeps the coffee hot

Thermos Nissan Gourmet Coffee Press | KobosCoffee.com


----------



## aeventyr60

She gets to have all the shoes she wants onboard.


----------



## Capt Len

The head door on Thane is a full length mirror. Handy for me too as when half open I could watch television from a seated position.


----------



## Tallswede

We have a Hunter 23.5 and after spending the night at anchor this weekend we know we need better padding in the V-berth. A memory foam will be the next upgrade. We have bug screens but want something that fits a little better and a cover for over the front hatch so if it rains we can still have ventilation. The biggie though is I HAVE to find a way to keep the wires for the mast head light from banging around inside the mast. The noise seems to be amplified right into the cabin with each tiny motion of the boat. We enjoy the motion of the boat and even the slight clunk of the center board is not as bad as those dang wires in the mast. I think the next time I have the mast down I'm going to see if I can run some foam pipe insulation up those wires to stop the banging. Good sleep will overcome lots of other little inconveniences. LOL.


----------



## Sam

I've always lived by the song, "Treat her like a lady" since I was old enough to date. I've been pleasantly married now 32 years and it still rings true. Scented candle, all the other things mentioned earlier in the post and take time off for stops that look inviting. She's special, she's your lady and just needs timeout with you. Sounds like you have the essentials already covered in the previous posts. The fact that you would ask such a question leads me to believe you probably have all your priorities in order! Just enjoy your time together, she's a lucky Lady having someone who cares about her comfort and well being!


----------



## paikea

Hi Cris, these are good questions. As a man you think of the boat from your own perspective, safety, practicality etc. But its two of you. I guess she will spend a lot of time in the kitchen, maybe what sort of kitchen equipment she is more or less happy and comfortable with. I am very new at this and just now learning and researching about livingaboard (alone), so I started to make my own list, what do I expect to have on a boat from the mandatory to the optional. 
Maybe she has certain hobbies/interests that she would like to bring onboard that are equipment dependent and would require space allocation (photography for me would be one of these, cameras, lenses, tripods, take some space, and need to be fixed). 
And have her design it, bedsheets, pillows, colors.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

I think the basic problem is that guys build/fit-out/buy a blokey-macho-he man-pit against nature boat. Aussie vernacular a "brick sh!thouse"; an outback dunny that bangs in a storm.

Part of the reason why I dont like Swan's is they _feel_ like a cement mixer whereas an Oyster feels like _luxury_.

Most women would probably shy away from the cement mixer style boat and go for the luxury feeling, homely and safe, cocoony.

How you do that on your boat I dont know, but err on the side of letting her _soften_ the boat as much as possible, let her select all fabrics, get the softest cushions, etc, buy her big fluffy pillows and towels. Remove every bit of sailing crap from below: No tools, no projects, no barometers and weirdo instruments unless right in the confines of the nav station, no boat pictures on the wall (why the hell should she like a painting of some old sailing ship when she would prefer a picture of her grand kids?). Make the whole Below a girls haven 

Mark

Below: Spot the guys boat and spot the girls boat. They both sail the same...


----------



## clip68

paikea said:


> Hi Cris, these are good questions. As a man you think of the boat from your own perspective, safety, practicality etc. But its two of you. I guess she will spend a lot of time in the kitchen, maybe what sort of kitchen equipment she is more or less happy and comfortable with. I am very new at this and just now learning and researching about livingaboard (alone), so I started to make my own list, what do I expect to have on a boat from the mandatory to the optional.
> Maybe she has certain hobbies/interests that she would like to bring onboard that are equipment dependent and would require space allocation (photography for me would be one of these, cameras, lenses, tripods, take some space, and need to be fixed).
> And have her design it, bedsheets, pillows, colors.


Actually, we'll both spend time in the galley! That is my project for this winter is to create one using the small amount of space available. Should be interesting. We both knit (she taught me how) and that takes very little room!


----------



## Don L

keep that same **** (crap) off my boat!


----------



## clip68

Don0190 said:


> keep that same **** (crap) off my boat!


What (crap)? I'm confused.


----------



## paikea

You knit?  That sure makes me smile, 1, that you do this, 2, that you admit doing it, that's says a lot, especially also about the kind of relationship you two have. I think its really great! 

Good luck with everything and I hope you will have many cozy warm peaceful evenings knitting together. Nothing more rewarding than when you create something with your own hands!


----------



## joyinPNW

I appreciate the OP's original question and looking through the responses, I've yet to see the improvements that have made a difference for me on our boat. My husband and I are healthy and fit, but there *are* strength differences between us so I appreciate that we have the correct sized winches and that we've planned the traveler and backstay w/ mechanical advantage. Do you have a windlass? Trust me, it matters. (I'm not suggesting women can't operate these things but it depends on the boat) What dinghy do you have? Can you safely get onto it? Can she? Are things well maintained so you don't need to use a dozen tools just to get a shackle off?

More than any tangible thing, I've appreciated my husband patiently sharing his knowledge of how to do certain boat/sailing things. He's been sailing for many years longer than I. The fact that the OP is already asking shows he cares about her which will make your sailing that much richer!


----------



## clip68

Joy, those are some great questions/suggestions. As my wife will freely admit, there are some physical (read upper body strength) differences between us that need to be taken into consideration. 

I'm not sure about the winch size yet, as our maiden sail will (hopefully) be this week. We've been working on a refit which includes replacing the halyard blocks.

We've not yet investigated dinghies yet as we are only a 22 foot boat and aren't sure how to fit a dinghy into/on to it yet. I guess we could tow one. More likely, I'll just raise the swing keel and get very close to shore if we want to go hiking, or dock it for provisioning at least in the beginning. Being on an inshore lake has its advantages.

We are really learning as we go here, but one thing I'm adamant about is that she should be able to do anything I can when it comes to the operation of the boat. Team work is essential, and how can you have a team if you don't read off the same playbook?

Thank you very much for your insight. 

-Chris


----------



## pdqaltair

A few things that got me at-a-boys:

* Safe, tasty water. Chlorine in the tank + a good filter at the tap. Or whole-boat filtration.
* More comfortable seating.
* Either AC or a big fan (>20") for very hot conditions. Or both.
* Better heating.
* Additional hand-holds.
* Easier dingy boarding.
* Anything that improves reliability. Often even small problems add more stress than you realize. Aim for event-free.


----------



## caberg

This hammock was a great way to add some lounging space to our boat. It is unbelievably comfy. Funny thing is, my wife bought it for me, and now I hardly get a chance to use it. But, that's fine with me as I love to see her relaxed, and generally enjoy tinkering around with stuff while at anchor anyway.


----------



## clip68

caberg said:


> This hammock was a great way to add some lounging space to our boat. It is unbelievably comfy. Funny thing is, my wife bought it for me, and now I hardly get a chance to use it. But, that's fine with me as I love to see her relaxed, and generally enjoy tinkering around with stuff while at anchor anyway.


How is that attached to the mast/forestay? It looks confy, and anything to add to the useful space on a small boat it welcome!


----------



## SHNOOL

Please don't put that hammock on your 22 footer!

By the way, if you have a shelf foot main, and eased main halyard, instant hammock, just saying... Watch for the accidental gybe though.

However, I love Denise's response. My wife isn't into sailing, and I've wondered if there was some way to get her to see why I love it so. She's sailed with me a bunch of times when I had my 22, when I went to my 25, she only went a couple of times. Obviously I have gotten more confident in my sailing abilities, so could be I'm pushing the boat more and she's still in the same place.. I dunno.

First, my wife is no shrinking violet... She rides horses, participates in what is a male dominated sport (running bird dogs), swims well, and isn't even slightly afraid of water.

I don't want to get REAL far off topic, but frankly, on a 22 footer, you need a decent head, a comfy mattress, and generally enough space to sit up straight. That should work for overnights on the 22, as long as tight quarters are OK with her (and both of you).

But I'd love to get back on the how do you really get the disinterested wife to look at sailing as the destination, not as a means of transport. Obviously it's tiller-time, but I can't even get the wife to want to try it (which is unusual for her, because she wants to try just about anything). That's really not a gender thing either, as you can spot others that think the same way... usually the ones that go, you know, if you had a motorboat, you'd have gotten there in 1/4 the time.

Sorry didn't mean to hijack.


----------



## Multihullgirl

SHNOOL said:


> But I'd love to get back on the how do you really get the disinterested wife to look at sailing as the destination


You can start by talking to HER, not to the Internet fora. I'm not kidding.

It may be that she doesn't like sailing, and that's how it's going to be, and you should accept that and work within those parameters. It's not the end of the world if a couple has different interests; the problems start when the couple doesn't support one another in those interests. Give and take, that is to say.


----------



## Donna_F

SHNOOL said:


> ...
> 
> But I'd love to get back on the how do you really get the disinterested wife to look at sailing as the destination, not as a means of transport. Obviously it's tiller-time, but I can't even get the wife to want to try it (which is unusual for her, because she wants to try just about anything). That's really not a gender thing either, as you can spot others that think the same way... usually the ones that go, you know, if you had a motorboat, you'd have gotten there in 1/4 the time.
> 
> Sorry didn't mean to hijack.


I agree with just asking her. Start the conversation. The only thing we can do is guess, and since we don't know your wife, not guess particularly accurately. Perhaps there's some specific aspect of sailing that she can't get past. Just because she's good at other sports, that doesn't always transfer to others (regardless of what it is).


----------



## deniseO30

This would make me happy! lol
(I love these boats)


----------



## bblument

clip68 said:


> We have a french press we use when camping. I plan on removing that from the camping box and placing it on the boat!


We take one of these.

Amazon.com: Aeropress Coffee and Espresso Maker: French Presses: Kitchen & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@31FkbUhdXdL

It's even faster than a french press (the ONLY way we make coffee on land), clean up is equally easy, and it makes a passable espresso, too, although it's not totally authentic process-wise. It does take little circular paper filters, but you can reuse them for a few cups, and stainless steel permanent filters are available if you wish to go that route.

We're hoping to take our first multi-night "cruise" in a week or so. My "preparing the boat" for the "little lady" p.. I hate that phrase, too) will consist of finishing installing a Thetford M550P MSD for m'lady's bathroom pleasure. I'm sure I'll like it, too...

Every couple is different. Every man is different. Every woman is different. My wife and I are very much a "team," but we are not a lot alike; we bring very differing skills and viewpoints, and that complement of strengths and ideas is a constant and tremendous resource. We know each other better than anyone else knows either one of us, too. I applaud the original poster for wanting to make the boat as enjoyable for his wife as possible, but I submit that he, more than any of us, knows his wife and her desires better than we do. I have no idea what a "woman" would want on a boat, but I sure know what my wife would like. I've known women that should be banned from the planet, I've known women that are saints, and everything in between. I dare say that their wants and desires may not intersect a great deal. Obviously, the same goes for the absolutely evil men and unbelievably kind and wonderful men I've met, too.

Best to all!

Barry


----------



## Don L

I have a French press on the boat, but have gone back to using my Mr Coffee unit and running off the batteries/inverter. The 10 AH the Mr Coffee uses is worth it it to me for the taste and not having to clean out the French Press each time.


----------



## clip68

SHNOOL said:


> Please don't put that hammock on your 22 footer!
> 
> By the way, if you have a shelf foot main, and eased main halyard, instant hammock, just saying... Watch for the accidental gybe though.
> 
> However, I love Denise's response. My wife isn't into sailing, and I've wondered if there was some way to get her to see why I love it so. She's sailed with me a bunch of times when I had my 22, when I went to my 25, she only went a couple of times. Obviously I have gotten more confident in my sailing abilities, so could be I'm pushing the boat more and she's still in the same place.. I dunno.
> 
> First, my wife is no shrinking violet... She rides horses, participates in what is a male dominated sport (running bird dogs), swims well, and isn't even slightly afraid of water.
> 
> I don't want to get REAL far off topic, but frankly, on a 22 footer, you need a decent head, a comfy mattress, and generally enough space to sit up straight. That should work for overnights on the 22, as long as tight quarters are OK with her (and both of you).
> 
> But I'd love to get back on the how do you really get the disinterested wife to look at sailing as the destination, not as a means of transport. Obviously it's tiller-time, but I can't even get the wife to want to try it (which is unusual for her, because she wants to try just about anything). That's really not a gender thing either, as you can spot others that think the same way... usually the ones that go, you know, if you had a motorboat, you'd have gotten there in 1/4 the time.
> 
> Sorry didn't mean to hijack.


Hijack away.

Unfortunately, I don't have any sage advice on how to get her interested. My wife is my partner in everything boat. We bought her together, we are refitting her together, and will sail her together.

I like Donna's and Multihulgirl's advice (I'll paraphrase here): when in doubt communicate! Discuss what if any interest she has and what might make it more interesting. Perhaps it is the destination that would attract her or perhaps the way the "getting there" makes a difference (less heeling and more moon light cruising). The long and short of it is that the only way to find out is to ask!

-Chris


----------



## clip68

deniseO30 said:


> This would make me happy! lol
> (I love these boats)


Those would make me happy too! My boat is looking smaller by the moment. lol


----------



## clip68

bblument said:


> We're hoping to take our first multi-night "cruise" in a week or so. My "preparing the boat" for the "little lady" p.. I hate that phrase, too) will consist of finishing installing a Thetford M550P MSD for m'lady's bathroom pleasure. I'm sure I'll like it, too...


That is on my list too! Although the 5 gallon bucket with a seat and lid works it isn't exactly... ummm.... my idea of sanitation.



bblument said:


> Every couple is different. Every man is different. Every woman is different. My wife and I are very much a "team," but we are not a lot alike; we bring very differing skills and viewpoints, and that complement of strengths and ideas is a constant and tremendous resource. We know each other better than anyone else knows either one of us, too. I applaud the original poster for wanting to make the boat as enjoyable for his wife as possible, but I submit that he, more than any of us, knows his wife and her desires better than we do. I have no idea what a "woman" would want on a boat, but I sure know what my wife would like. I've known women that should be banned from the planet, I've known women that are saints, and everything in between. I dare say that their wants and desires may not intersect a great deal. Obviously, the same goes for the absolutely evil men and unbelievably kind and wonderful men I've met, too.


Well said. It isn't that I'm trying to get strangers advice over my wife's. I'm trying (as I said on one of the posts earlier) to garner advice for a pocket cruiser. She has mostly sailed on stripped down race boats (not much in the way of amenities there). So this thread is as much about giving HER ideas as it is about giving ME ideas.

-Chris


----------



## ccriders

clip68 said:


> We have a french press we use when camping. I plan on removing that from the camping box and placing it on the boat!


There are probably many items in your camping box that will make great additions to your sailing. 
Can you sit comfortably in the cockpit? If not, look at West Marine's go anywhere chair. They make for great lounging and reading in the cockpit and down below too.
How bout one of those candle lights for tents, they make a nice addition in the evening while sitting around and enjoying the world. Of course there are LEDs that are more ...., but candles are candles and hard to beat for mood setting.
Hand held compass so she can navigate your way to the next anchorage.
Binoculars to pick out interesting things along the way.
I guess not the Barbie set.
John


----------



## Multihullgirl

Sorry to run with the hijack, but on the note of cleaning the French press: I went from a conventional French press to an Aeropress specifically for the boat, because of the ease of cleaning the Aeropress. I bought the stainless filter for it. 

Aeropress is da bomb. Make yer coffee, and then unscrew the bottom, take it and the filter off in the sink, and then pop that puck o'grinds right out. Quick rinse, yer done. Best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## clip68

Multihullgirl said:


> Sorry to run with the hijack, but on the note of cleaning the French press: I went from a conventional French press to an Aeropress specifically for the boat, because of the ease of cleaning the Aeropress. I bought the stainless filter for it.
> 
> Aeropress is da bomb. Make yer coffee, and then unscrew the bottom, take it and the filter off in the sink, and then pop that puck o'grinds right out. Quick rinse, yer done. Best thing since sliced bread.


Just swish the french press in the lake water and you are done! (See what I mean, I'm such a guy)


----------



## Minnesail

bblument said:


> installing a Thetford M550P MSD for m'lady's bathroom pleasure. I'm sure I'll like it, too...


Could you report back on this? Maybe even start a thread?

I'm looking at either the Thetford 550p MSD or the Sealand SaniPottie 975MSD.


----------



## Multihullgirl

clip68 said:


> Just swish the french press in the lake water and you are done! (See what I mean, I'm such a guy)


First world problems, my man: I have a 40' cat. Observe the tiny picture above - Handsome Husband, next to the boat there, is 6'1". Boat has got some freeboard, yeah. Swishing would involve me leaving the cabin, crossing the 'pit, walking down the transom steps, dumping/swishing, going back up the steps, back across the 'pit, back into the cabin.

Or I can just open the under-sink cabinet in my galley, and pop the puck o'grinds into my trash can inside the cabinet.

When I had the 27' trimaran, I would have swished. Naw, I didn't even have a stove for coffee (too much weight) - I drank canned coffee aboard the trimaran. Come to think, I think you've also got a thread about small-boat provisioning... the (hate to say) Starbucks Doubleshot espresso in the tiny cans are pretty good and they're small


----------



## clip68

First world problems indeed! I must have coffee though!


----------



## Greenhand

For our pocket cruiser, I insisted on a porta potti. The small camping toilet paper holders and a small bottle of hand sanitizer fit in the built in cup holders behind the porta potti.

We froze camel bag type water bags (the kind that go in backpacks). Hang one up on an extra cleat in the morning and you just might still have cool water at the hottest part of the day. If not, you will have hot water, so check before sipping.

We tried using a collapsible 5 gallon container for our extra water (no built in tank), but it sprang a leak. We replaced it with two 2.5 gallon collapsible containers, but one of them had a leak when we bought it. We eventually just used one gallon jugs.

We never used the built in cabin light: we used a lawn mower sized battery that could just handle the fish/depth finder and the anchor lights for a long weekend. For lighting, we used small LED lanterns. One reason for the smaller battery was that I could lift it, so we could take it home to charge it.

If you don't have any means of cooking, hard boiled eggs and precooked bacon make a hearty breakfast. Sandwiches are the easiest thing to eat under way in any size vessel.

We installed a small plastic basket on the bulkhead beside the companionway. This was originally meant for toiletries, but it ended up being perfect for certain things we wanted to keep inside, but readily accessible, like the camera.

We added a rail mount cup holder to the stern rail. I got the closest image by googling "Cabelas cup holder," but I didn't find a good link.

We attached a small bike handlebar bag to the railing to hold items in the cockpit. It was a good place for snacks without having to go below - especially important when conditions have spray coming over that tiny pocket cruiser deck and requiring you to have the hatch closed as much as possible.

Our pocket cruiser has a fuel locker. Since we use very little fuel, we only put a one gallon tank in there. This left room for a small tackle bag that we kept our sail ties and sailing gloves in. The Precision 18 doesn't have winches, so gloves are important, especially that day we went on a very narrow lake. I could literally take one bite of my sandwich between tacks.

The bimini was only good for lunch breaks. We started sailing on Texas lakes and thought the bimini would revolutionize our summer weekends. It very nearly put us in the drink when we healed over and it caught the wind just as the sail was spilling it!

The one thing we really wished we had that one time was pants. We had been sailing all summer worried about how to cool off, then Thanksgiving came and the sun went down and we crawled into bed by 7 because we had forgotten to pack pants.


----------



## Westsailforever

When we are on the hook or a mooring, my wife wants a curling wand . We have a small inverter , we both know it won't handle a wand . She was thinking about one of those butane types , they make me nervous . So my question , curling wand users what do you use ? Sorry if this has been discussed but this is a long thd.


----------



## Donna_F

Westsailforever said:


> When we are on the hook or a mooring, my wife wants a curling wand . ...


Pretty much I try not to end the trip looking like one of those little troll figurines that you twirl between your fingers and its hair stands straight up. But it looks like you can get just about anything in 12V:

Amazon.com: 12V, Curling Iron: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/31N%[email protected]@[email protected]@31N%2BtweHxlL


----------



## miatapaul

Westsailforever said:


> When we are on the hook or a mooring, my wife wants a curling wand . We have a small inverter , we both know it won't handle a wand . She was thinking about one of those butane types , they make me nervous . So my question , curling wand users what do you use ? Sorry if this has been discussed but this is a long thd.


You could get old school and use the ones you heat up on a burner.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## MedSailor

I wouldn't dream of being able to speak to what all women want, but my wife who has lived aboard with me for 6 years had a few items on her list that weren't on mine. 

Separate shower
Full length mirror
More decorations than I may have added. 
A place for clothes and shoes where they don't get moldy

Medsailor


----------



## Yofy

A good working head that's clean and private.
A galley that's clean and comfortable to use.
A clean boat interior with a comfortable berth to sleep on.
A good place to lounge at anchor (a hammock is great, but even a nice couple of cushions that can be propped on deck).
Cockpit cushions and some shade (awning or bimini) for hot days at anchor

Those would be my basics. The boat doesn't have to be big, but clean and tidy. 

Robyn


----------



## TakeFive

[Trying to read warm threads on a snowy day...]

Lots of good suggestions here. I have one more.

My wife hates sleeping in hot, muggy weather. She has started to realize that it's usually cooler on the water, but the fear factor of a miserable night was a hindrance to going out for a whole week. To soothe her fears, I pulled a nice window air conditioner that we had stored in the basement for many years. It has a couple handles for transporting, and a plastic case so it doesn't scratch up the fiberglass. It fits perfectly in the companionway hatch, with our canvas cover draped around it.

I would never leave it there permanently, but just having it available to pull out in the event of a hot night eliminated my wife's resistance to heading out for a whole week. Obviously we watch the weather forecast while underway, and if there's a real hot night forecast, we find a marina with shore power for that night.

We only used it one night last summer, but on that particular night it made all the difference for her. And for one or two nights per summer, it's definitely not worth installing a permanent AC system.


----------



## Ajax_MD

Forget it, Clip.

You're white, male, and middle class. That automatically means you're doing it wrong.



clip68 said:


> I would never use the phrase "little lady". It really pisses me off that someone would read that into my post.
> 
> Once again, nope. We bought OUR boat together. We looked at it together, sat down and discussed it together and are equally as excited to refit, sail and enjoy it as a couple.
> 
> It doesn't work that way for us. When we get to the dock, we decide who is going to skipper the boat for the day/night. Please note I didn't say drive the boat, I mean skipper the boat. As in the big cheese, the head honcho, etc... We decide this together because we both bring strengths. She has more deep water/off shore experience than I do. I have more experience on our home waters. Does this make either one of us better than the other? Nope. Just both bring something to the table.
> 
> This thread was my attempt to gather ideas on what makes a boat more comfortable from a woman's stand point. Not because she and I don't discuss what we want/need but because I want to be able to offer up ideas that she might not have thought about (most of her experience was on stripped down race boats). I see that this was a mistake on my part. If possible, please lock/delete this thread.
> 
> -Chris


----------



## seaner97

I found that most women have a keener sense of smell than men. My wife wanted the head addressed and to get all the diesel and other stronger smells out that most guys that have climbed on board either didn't notice or had the good manners to not comment on. Also- increased ventilation.


----------



## Northeric

Women definitely have a stronger sense of smell than men. I swear the last First Mate could smell things only dogs could pickup. I changed the head tank and hoses and lined the hanging locker and v-berth shelf with aromatic cedar. That seemed to brighten up the atmosphere and attitude as well.


----------



## Minnesail

seaner97 said:


> I found that most women have a keener sense of smell than men. My wife wanted the head addressed and to get all the diesel and other stronger smells out that most guys that have climbed on board either didn't notice or had the good manners to not comment on. Also- increased ventilation.





Northeric said:


> Women definitely have a stronger sense of smell than men. I swear the last First Mate could smell things only dogs could pickup. I changed the head tank and hoses and lined the hanging locker and v-berth shelf with aromatic cedar. That seemed to brighten up the atmosphere and attitude as well.


This is not true in my case; I have a much stronger sense of smell than my wife. I'm always the first to notice musty boat / cat box needs changing / food gone wrong.


----------



## jwing

Minnesail said:


> This is not true in my case; I have a much stronger sense of smell than my wife. I'm always the first to notice musty boat / cat box needs changing / food gone wrong.


Same here.


----------



## Don L

Northeric said:


> Women definitely have a stronger sense of smell than men.


Not in my house! So I feel it safe to bet that the same holds in others.


----------



## aloof

I make certain she has plenty of dish and laundry detergent... And can shower before nap time...

Seriously...and the only other concessions to irrationality are her own little personal space with private storage for all her odd accessories, and a regular connection to Facebook.


----------



## Cande

Don0190 said:


> Actually far as I'm concerned setting the boat for my wife is the same as setting it up for me, we like the same things which is why we are married!
> 
> If you don't know what your wife wants on the boat I suggest you ask her!


I couldn't have said it any better! My husband and I also have many of the same needs-- we've sorted them out on all the travels we've done together, and also camping, prior to getting and outfitting our current boat. We both like storage, we both love good food, we both appreciate similar creature/personal comforts. More than anything my husband would like to have two heads on our boat-- not practical given our 37 ft size. Does the topside shower qualify?? We're excited about getting out and staying aboard.


----------

